# Trump Refuted the System and Showed it for what it Was



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 13, 2021)

XDel said:


>



too much credit


----------



## XDel (Jan 13, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> too much credit



I am 46, he is the first president in my life time to shake the establishment up like this. Not since JFK... before my time.


----------



## notimp (Jan 13, 2021)

Here is the other point of view. Trump was a salesman for a perception of the world, that was quite profitable for some people - and at the same time, quite cheap to maintain in terms of 'substantial' costs to something like a status quo. (Ideology, commitment wise, political capital, ... whatever.)

He installed some judges the GOP wanted him to install, he threatened the world a bit to pay more for US services, he wanted to reduce US involvement maybe - but at the same time Pompeo just cemented certain international relations that werent quite 'Trump' in anything but tone, in a continuation of existing retraction ambitions of the US from global markets (while still maintaining a regional force, where deemed important) certain trade deals were finished, resulting from a position that the US played its geopolitical power more openly, they may have been a little more beneficial to the US but not to a large extent, mostly in terms of trade balance commitments, they did onboard a few new trading partners, and thats really it.

He deregulated the market, but that didnt lead to a huge upswing instead the US got more indebted in the end, which limits future movement potential.

Of the things he 'showed' none of them werent known to any person with a somewhat decent higher (just in naming terms, not in quality) education to begin with.

He mostly said, that things were different than they actually were though.

No one caring about the status quo within the US was very dissatisfied with him up until the very end, he had represented himself as a pro industry guy, he had continued the US retraction from the global sphere, 'damaged' a few relations (which is also negotiating power), but nothing beyond repair and still provided an extension of the military budget.

And in the end - when he didnt win reelection, he pointed a bunch at certain vote supression schemes, maybe. But only the ones that didnt benefit his party.

He certainly didnt represent the people that voted him in in many other aspects than 'spirit' - he simply slowed some economic developments down - but all of those have now been sped up due to Covid anyhow at least to some extent, although under maybe a different pretext. I dont see the commitment to more equality yet f.e. - regardless of what some public figures might say.

The attempted protests (if not violent) will provide more clout on those matters, than he has. Imho.

edit: US-EU Trade relations (as of 2019): https://www.chathamhouse.org/sites/...s/research/2019-03-08US-EUTradeRelations2.pdf if you are interested


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 14, 2021)

XDel said:


> I am 46, he is the first president in my life time to shake the establishment up like this. Not since JFK... before my time.


i'm quite certain your country didn't move at all, if it moved, i doubt it's a positive movement in the long run. so he did some wierd stuff, fine, we've seen a few of those around here, it's not a big deal as you make it sound.
in perspective of really moving the USA of Abraham Lincoln, i'd put him more to let's say Kim Jong-un.
We all had our big laugh at such a wierdo, and it 's been a great clown so far, but sorry no, he didn't mean a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 14, 2021)

That guy? Surprised he's still relevant considering he used to hang around with Lauren Southern or what's her name.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jan 14, 2021)

Serious question to the mods around here:
Has XDel ever contributed anything technical to this forum? All I'm seeing are these right wing Q bullshit videos and posts that frankly have little place on a tech/gaming forum.


----------



## Frankfort42 (Jan 15, 2021)

Trump was smart enough to see through the Liberal media and has since gotten lots of people to pay attention to it thus finding out yes, they are posting fabricated news. Trump also shook up the swamp because he was an outsider and not a life time politician. I have to admit I had much more trust in the Liberal media before they decided to turn on the President of the USA. Trump did wonders with this issue and some people are now better people for him doing so.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jan 15, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> Trump was smart enough to see through the Liberal media and has since gotten lots of people to pay attention to it thus finding out yes, they are posting fabricated news. Trump also shook up the swamp because he was an outsider and not a life time politician. I have to admit I had much more trust in the Liberal media before they decided to turn on the President of the USA. Trump did wonders with this issue and some people are now better people for him doing so.



Just. Are you being sarcastic or are you actually that incredibly ignorant? Only fake news is Trump news and posts like yours.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> Trump did wonders with this issue and some people are now better people for him doing so.



So what DID Trump do to expose this "fake news"? For the past 4 years I've seen a whole lot of him talking about it, but that's it.


----------



## mikefor20 (Jan 15, 2021)

Fake news... THE DEVIL! It's just his catch all phrase to blame everything on. He does some blatantly wrong shit and if anyone talks about it.. FAKE NEWS! The media IS corrupt.. But not as corrupt as T-rump. Fascism and racism.  Now treason too.  That's not the media.  He really did try to incite a coup. I was watching the "Stop the Steal" rally live on the link he posted. He really did tell them to do it. If he doesn't get locked up it's a travesty of justice. Prove he's not a king and stand by the people protecting DEMOCRACY.. FUCK CAPITALISM. Democracy is what's at steak here..


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey @XDel : this isn't youtube. It's good that you credit sources, but if you want a discussion you're have to have an opinion of your own. Every jackass can post youtube video's and copy-paste the headliner (and optionally adding the word "discuss" to it).

I can do the same for many news sources and flood these forums as well...but if I can't be arsed to properly analyse my opinion on it and write it down, then that's a good indicator that others can't be arsed to take me seriously either.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 15, 2021)

the only thing trump did was prove that the internet hates him and get him banned from *ALL *social media services


----------



## Xzi (Jan 15, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Hey XDel: this isn't youtube. It's good that you credit sources, but if you want a discussion you're have to have an opinion of your own. Every jackass can post youtube video's and copy-paste the headliner (and optionally adding the word "discuss" to it).
> 
> I can do the same for many news sources and flood these forums as well...but if I can't be arsed to properly analyse my opinion on it and write it down, then that's a good indicator that others can't be arsed to take me seriously either.


Not to mention that watching just one of these videos will convince Youtube that you're a 12-year-old edgelord and ruin your recommendations forever.  Nobody's gonna click that shit unless they're already a firm believer in the alt-right "philosophy."


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

Taleweaver said:


> Hey @XDel : this isn't youtube. It's good that you credit sources, but if you want a discussion you're have to have an opinion of your own. Every jackass can post youtube video's and copy-paste the headliner (and optionally adding the word "discuss" to it).
> 
> I can do the same for many news sources and flood these forums as well...but if I can't be arsed to properly analyse my opinion on it and write it down, then that's a good indicator that others can't be arsed to take me seriously either.




There are no discussions here, and I don't have the time to sit here trying to convince people of things that you have to research on your own in order to believe. NO ONE should believe anything without looking into it, and challenging their own assumptions.

That said I [{EDIT} don't] necessarily believe or side with 100% of everything in every video I have been posting as of late, though that is not the point, to come here and let everyone know what I believe, after all I'm positive my thoughts are not that unique in the grand scheme of things; though certainly a far cry from the shallow narratives the main stream media peddles.
What I am doing is sharing videos. Who ever wants to watch the videos are free to do so. Now if someone should come in, talk some smack about the video, and never watch the damn thing...
...well, then I guess that is how some people choose to spend their day. On the other hand, maybe someone may find a video I post of interest, and decide take it a step further based upon the information they gathered from it.

And that is how it works in a nut shell, or are you new to Youtube and the Internet or something?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> There are no discussions here



Then why is this thread even open?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 15, 2021)

What a drama. SMH.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 15, 2021)

I recommend locking this troll's thread, he just spreads trouble.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> There are no discussions here, and I don't have the time to sit here trying to convince people of things that you have to research on your own in order to believe. NO ONE should believe anything without looking into it, and challenging their own assumptions.
> 
> That said I necessarily believe or side with 100% of everything in every video I have been posting as of late, though that is not the point, to come here and let everyone know what I believe, after all I'm positive my thoughts are not that unique in the grand scheme of things; though certainly a far cry from the shallow narratives the main stream media peddles.
> What I am doing is sharing videos. Who ever wants to watch the videos are free to do so. Now if someone should come in, talk some smack about the video, and never watch the damn thing...
> ...


Well... At least you're honest about it. Thanks for that. :-)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Not to mention that watching just one of these videos will convince Youtube that you're a 12-year-old edgelord and ruin your recommendations forever.  Nobody's gonna click that shit unless they're already a firm believer in the alt-right "philosophy."


Meh... The irony is that I'm not really biased against it. I mean... What kind of a system do you really have where a president can commit blackmail to other countries and peach terrorism and - if it was up to Republicans - get away with it? We've both given Trump lots of flak for his actions, but I don't think there'll never be such a candidat again. And democrats are only really better in comparison,so by itself I'm not against such a video. 

But the reason I've put @XDel on my ignore list is because he's not here for discussion. Perhaps there's a semantic difference with what he's doing so it's not trolling, but I can't be bothered to care for a difference.


----------



## XDel (Jan 15, 2021)

Sicklyboy said:


> Then why is this thread even open?



Just explained that, IN DETAIL buddy.


----------



## smf (Jan 15, 2021)

Frankfort42 said:


> Trump was smart enough to see through the Liberal media



He was smart enough to see that he could lie and throw insults and certain types of people would think that was great.


----------



## notimp (Jan 15, 2021)

XDel said:


> There are no discussions here, and I don't have the time to sit here trying to convince people of things that you have to research on your own in order to believe.


Actually watched half of the video above and XDel is not wrong. Despite the somewhat sensationalistic title, the video itself is pretty plain and easy to understand.

One guy has a little short of an ok understanding on political proceedings on a news consumer level, the other ones mainly have opinions and talk about people and believes. Its an opinion podcast - thats fair.

On the future outlook nothing exceptional should change in foreign policy - until it does. The only real hotbed thats important currently is Turkey, because its allegiance is wavering, although that also should be mainly posturing. (Bought a russian weapon system, lately...  )

Some harder to remove stopgaps were installed in the middle east edit and cuba - so it might be uncertain for a while if they are undone.

On pretty much all other points, they give hime 'a little too much credit' as was mentioned in here before. His 'initiatives' were prepared by government workers and diplomats, that at one point realized, they better dont give hime too much to decide on.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump...orts-but-he-enjoys-the-pictures-officials-say

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/202...rief-donald-trump-because-hes-a-giant-toddler

(edit see also: https://www.businessinsider.com/japan-colourful-chart-to-explain-us-investments-to-trump-2019-6)

Also saw that in the form of a video, so one of the fired representatives got on record, but sadly cant find that clip anymore.

Even on deregulation he wasnt that eager:
https://www.cato.org/sites/cato.org/files/2020-06/regulation-v43n2-5.pdf

Theres limited stuff you can say about the video, because the people in it dont even acknowledge his administration much, and simply go by "then Trump sent Bolton and that was a desaster" - and "in the end he was more of a Kardashian.

I mean - yes, kind of?

So the thread is entirely fine - its just little there to discuss. Its people sharing believes about why Trump did stuff, and giving him a little too much credit, while actually staying quite moderate (centered).

More than enough for gossiping with friends. 

edit: Yes, he clashed with media - but that was more over 'tone' and bravado, where he felt, that their questions had not respected the office enough (which is in parts simply a rhetoric for if you dont know how to give answers without saying much - which is what other people usually do), and at times he turned that up to 11.

If you actually think about it, what did he 'expose' on media? That it was 'too partisan' meaning, they didnt write good stories on him. Which means they didnt take the PR without at least asking a question back - and then they budded heads.

That was at a time when people started to consume news from mostly blogs and got pretty heavily into news bubbles, so when he told people - that conventional media sucked, he played into believes which they liked, because it confirmed what they already were doing.

Together with a very easy to follow tone on Twitter, he captured their hearts and minds.  But if you think about it, what did media actually do wrong - except from 'respect' related gaffs?

He also told people to read mostly right wing media outlets, because they were good, and that all others where liars - but eh...Mostly that was just that they didnt hold favorable opinions, not that the news outlet had grossly failed giving factually wrong reporting. (In those cases you can make them renounce a text, he didnt (much - dont know if he did in rare cases)).


----------



## phonemonkey (Jan 15, 2021)

MichiS97 said:


> Serious question to the mods around here:
> Has XDel ever contributed anything technical to this forum? All I'm seeing are these right wing Q bullshit videos and posts that frankly have little place on a tech/gaming forum.



Ahh, the old lets silence people with different opinions than I. The twitter mob pileon is thataway ==>


----------



## notimp (Jan 16, 2021)

Also on 'fake news media' - this is probably a good representation of some of the stuff that was problematic concerning media during the Trump administration.


(Again, maybe dont 'flock' to RT for your news needs - but those two guys are established journalism in their own rights (slightly off the mainstream) - and were so, before RT existed. (Hedges is more of a character -) --)

This video mostly gives you some of the nuances on what some people expected from certain media outlets, and what they did.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

XDel said:


>


----------



## Jayro (Jan 29, 2021)

I wish trump supporters would wake up, and realize they were indoctrinated into a MAGA cult, and duped by a con-man.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2021)

XDel said:


> I am 46, he is the first president in my life time to shake the establishment up like this. Not since JFK... before my time.


So what were Trump’s actual accomplishments?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 29, 2021)

Dear god, do people actually believe this?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So what were Trump’s actual accomplishments?


The only thing he accomplished was making America a laughing stock to the the rest of the world.


----------



## XDel (Jan 29, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> So what were Trump’s actual accomplishments?



Part of it was that giant list of things that Biden instantly reversed through executive order.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 29, 2021)

XDel said:


> Part of it was that giant list of things that Biden instantly reversed through executive order.


So that makes a nothing right now?
That can't be that big a list if it's erased in such a short time by the next one.
When do you guys open your eyes finally and use that little part of functioning brain leftover from all that moonshine.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 29, 2021)

XDel said:


> Part of it was that giant list of things that Biden instantly reversed through executive order.


I would like to see the list of his accomplishments.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2021)

XDel said:


> Part of it was that giant list of things that Biden instantly reversed through executive order.


was banning trans people part of his accomplishments? Was removing net Neutrality part of his accomplishments? Surely he should of known what he was doing when he put a Verizon lawyer in the fcc chair? That removing it now allows companies to make fast lanes and slow lanes.
Was getting out of the Paris accord an accomplishment? Surely staying it would you know, make climate change less of an issue. since every year, every second we delay, makes it many times worse. And in turn will require a much more "radical" or extreme response than rather slowly cranking co2 emissions down.


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> was banning trans people part of his accomplishments? Was removing net Neutrality part of his accomplishments? Surely he should of known what he was doing when he put a Verizon lawyer in the fcc chair? That removing it now allows companies to make fast lanes and slow lanes.
> Was getting out of the Paris accord an accomplishment? Surely staying it would you know, make climate change less of an issue. since every year, every second we delay, makes it many times worse. And in turn will require a much more "radical" or extreme response than rather slowly cranking co2 emissions down.




 Ya, those poor poor people who want to appear like the opposite sex and have been fortunate enough to afford an operation. If only nip tucks were available per some sort of system of social welfare back since the dawn of time. So much murder, so much blood shed, so much confusion and misunderstanding could have been avoided, if only... if only. Oh to dream.

Only the important issues for this generation. Damn, while we're at it, where's my free, state administrated reach around that I've been asking for all my life?!?!?


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I would like to see the list of his accomplishments.




So it works like this, if you children were legit and sincere in regards to your curiosity and hunger for the truth, then you would not be on a video game forum asking random individuals, as you know and I know that you will never be appeased by that, and will never be appeased to you time the time to take on the process of diligent and scientific research. And in order to be truly scientific, you have to take on the process of challenging your own assumptions, and making damn sure that the answer that happens to make you feel better, isn't just more sugar. 

 That said I know that you are merely here to argue, not to learn, and you don't ask me in sincerity, but because you kids are lonely, feeling broken, and born and trapped into a broken, insincere world where everything seems likes it's been done before, seen before, and sufficiently explained so there is no room left in existence for mystery, awe, and most especially those little things that often go unnoticed by the multitude, yet have a way of humbling a person for the better. Which of course leads to REAL Love, but that's another story for another time. 

I will give you this to chew on though. Trump realized the damage that Identity Politics is doing, and was making moves to remove the propagandist narratives being spewed within the education system, and introduce some depth, diversity, and clarity to related classes. Anyone who has a depth of understanding as well as broadness of aspects when it comes to History, knows then to that History lately, has been greatly revised complete with reduction of resolution, so as to be used to push certain agendas. And again, anyone familiar with Communist tactic from the Jacobins of old on up to today's Neo-Capalist-Communist-Quasi-Marxist, knows exactly what game is being played here. Heck anyone with an understanding of social psychology and marketing should be able to see the game as well. And mostly certainly a Zen Master, but they've all vanished and been replaced by these hokey Yoga chicks, but I digress. 

The second point would be how Trump attack big Pharma, but big Pharma found a loop hole that allowed them to delay till March or April or what ever to conform, and by then Biden was in and again went over the heads of Senate and reversed these actions and more. 

Since then Wall Street, The News Outlets, Silicon Valley, etc. Have been pushing a narrative and silencing ALL opposition as best they can, all whilst labeling them terrorists. 

Do you not understand the importance of free communication? The ability to articulate one's ideas, to research without censorship, to speak Truth to power, to hear another man's side, to work together rather than against, to use opposing ideas to arrive at truths mutually? Perhaps not, again as I said you are just here to argue, here because you are bored, miserable, and uninspired. Here because you don't know Love. 

And the thing is that it's there, it's in you, but you got to take the first step, you got to be the Lover, and stop waiting to be noticed and Love your self, because as long as you are waiting for that, you will fall for anything. 

Peace and war brother, war and Peace.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 30, 2021)

XDel said:


> Part of it was that giant list of things that Biden instantly reversed through executive order.


thats just making a vague excuse/assumption the only "good" he did was lower cooperate and the wealthy 1% (which i HIGHLY DOUBT you're apart of,) middle class/poverty tax code got fucked up raising taxes for them and obviously you, here's your homework man look at your taxes (not your returns) from 2016-2020 and i bet your taxes got jacked up all 4 years by alot


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> thats just making a vague excuse/assumption the only "good" he did was lower cooperate and the wealthy 1% (which i HIGHLY DOUBT you're apart of,) middle class/poverty tax code got fucked up raising taxes for them and obviously you, here's your homework man look at your taxes (not your returns) from 2016-2020 and i bet your taxes got jacked up all 4 years by alot




Nope, I'm lower class, and don't worry about money so much. It's all about management.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

XDel said:


> Ya, those poor poor people who want to appear like the opposite sex and have been fortunate enough to afford an operation.


wtf


XDel said:


> . If only nip tucks were available per some sort of system of social welfare back since the dawn of time. So much murder, so much blood shed, so much confusion and misunderstanding could have been avoided, if only... if only. Oh to dream.


holy mother of jesus. I don't pray to jesus but here he is now.

WHAT THE FUCK AM I LOOKING AT?
I have never, in my existences (outside of my mom outwardly being racist to mexicans) Seen someone exude this much... I can't even put it into words...

_deep breath
_
okay... okay... Like so many statements I've read. there is so much wrong in this statement that it's going to possibly blow up to an essay.... let's get started....
Oh and incase anyone is not used to my style of editing. (since I mostly avoided using it. _but this! this needs it_)
if I use italics generally speaking I'm changing Intonation. Aka the pitch of my voice, usually using it in the form of sarcasm.



XDel said:


> Ya, those poor poor people


Already to a great start.
_ah yes, the pooor people. those people who are just the scum of earth. It's not like they have low wages and are just poor because of that. Didn't you know! Poverty is totally not underestimating the amount of people who are actually in poverty_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...-rate-is-based-hopelessly-out-of-date-metric/.
So I guess you must make over 30,000 dollars right? right? Since most people make less than that.

onto the next statement



XDel said:


> Ya, those poor poor people who want to appear like the opposite sex and have been fortunate enough to afford an operation.


_oh yes of course I need my dick chopped off before I can be a women. gotta go get that vagina!_
oH boy.
I am laughing so bad because lack of understanding hurts.
I live with someone who is currently transitioning (practically), she (who used to be a he) was taking some medication specifically transition, with an occasional check with the doctor to check that hormones are moving in the right direction. So the fact you believe it needs to an operation exudes so much prejudice that it hurts.
Oh, but it gets better. Trans gender people doesn't always refer to you know. the binary "male" and female"

Perhaps I should give you an education that sex and gender are two different things. Sex is well, what ever damn organs your given at birth. Gender, completely, different story.

Tl;dr, it comes to physical expression and what that person feels is correct.
for example, there is a more feminine way to cross your legs, and then there is a more masculine way to cross your legs, or your voice can be more soft and feminine than masculine. Your body posture also greatly differs. A guy will have certain body langue that a women won't.
Trans gender people, can be also non binary people. My two significant others are non binary. (yes I said two. I don't care. We trust and consent of each other)
One of them who was born a guy, has a dick. Their name, is being changed to Alexi. why? Because they don't identify as the gender male but aren't quite female either, and aren't interested in being either one. They have a much more feminine attitude. they have long hair like a women, while having the face of a guy. and In moments their posture changes from masculine to feminine. In other words, you don't get a clear read. Gender isn't something you just choose. You end up learning what it actually is.


XDel said:


> Only the important issues for this generation.


Oh I'm sorry... it's just
you know...
the rate of suicide is much higher for non binary and trans people. Because you know
dick wads like you refuse to adkowlage they exist as human beings
_just get happier 4head!_
something that you know
has a role in the millitary ban?

See, if your desperate enough, you join the military as a financial out. Since your service would get rewarded.
So let's think about all those non binary people, who can't find a job, or have hostile work places.
They want to join the military.
To only then find that they've been banned, for something that isn't even their goddamn fault. they are who they are. These people catch on at early age that something isn't quite right with their identity.
So just existing is apparently a problem.
Yeah that's a kind of big ass problem if you ask me.


----------



## XDel (Jan 30, 2021)

monkeyman4412 said:


> wtf
> 
> holy mother of jesus. I don't pray to jesus but here he is now.
> 
> ...




I don't believe that you honestly believe your self.


----------



## rensenware (Jan 30, 2021)

always disappointing seeing people with legitimate grievances against the perceived 'elites' fall time and time again for conmen working against them


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 30, 2021)

XDel said:


> I don't believe that you honestly believe your self.


What does this even mean


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2021)

XDel said:


> I don't believe that you honestly believe your self.


So....
In other words
"_nu uh. I don't want to listen to you. I want MY facts. and my facts from Ben Shapiro (or enter some idiot from the right) and my brain force drinking says that your wrong."_

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also the fact you have nothing to refute, nothing at all. except that. is telling.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 30, 2021)

XDel said:


> So it works like this, if you children were legit and sincere in regards to your curiosity and hunger for the truth, then you would not be on a video game forum asking random individuals, as you know and I know that you will never be appeased by that, and will never be appeased to you time the time to take on the process of diligent and scientific research. And in order to be truly scientific, you have to take on the process of challenging your own assumptions, and making damn sure that the answer that happens to make you feel better, isn't just more sugar.
> 
> That said I know that you are merely here to argue, not to learn, and you don't ask me in sincerity, but because you kids are lonely, feeling broken, and born and trapped into a broken, insincere world where everything seems likes it's been done before, seen before, and sufficiently explained so there is no room left in existence for mystery, awe, and most especially those little things that often go unnoticed by the multitude, yet have a way of humbling a person for the better. Which of course leads to REAL Love, but that's another story for another time.
> 
> ...


I asked for a list and instead, you gave me this nonsense. None of this is actual accomplishments and literally nothing to research or work with. Simply put, you are giving my conspiracy rubbish instead of an actual list of accomplishments. You literally put more effort into wasting my time reading through all of this.


----------

